# What Equipment would you place in Shirt sleeve pockets on ACU's/BDU?



## Crusader74 (Jun 30, 2011)

Guys,

Discussion (albeit ass) on an Irish forum regarding UBAC's Shirts and the fact we got a new issue shirt with no side facing chest pockets and none on the sleeve..I was conveying its a moot point because the US and Brit sleeve pockets are nothing more than Velco for Unit patches..

Just out of curiosity, what if any equipment do you place in your ACU sleeve pockets?


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jun 30, 2011)

Small note pad and a couple of pens on the left side.  Nothing on the right.  Anything going in those can usually go somewhere else, like in one of the ankle pockets IMO.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 30, 2011)

Sunglasses- small ones.  Much else and it starts to look like ass.


----------



## Poccington (Jun 30, 2011)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> Small note pad and a couple of pens on the left side. Nothing on the right. Anything going in those can usually go somewhere else, like in one of the ankle pockets IMO.


 
But... We don't have ankle pockets.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 30, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Sunglasses- small ones. Much else and it starts to look like ass.



So the Hook&loop pockets serve little or no tactical importance in regard to carry mission essential equipment?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 30, 2011)

Well, since I mostly have a desk job, "mission essential" to me is my sunglasses and two black pens...:)  back when I was "tactical" the only ones with pockets on their sleeves were SOF.  Maybe someone with some more recent and relevant tactical experience can chime in with what they use the pockets for.  In my opinion they're convenient, but not essential.  They're useful if you're wearing  body armor but that's about it.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 30, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Well, since I mostly have a desk job, "mission essential" to me is my sunglasses and two black pens...:) back when I was "tactical" the only ones with pockets on their sleeves were SOF. Maybe someone with some more recent and relevant tactical experience can chime in with what they use the pockets for. In my opinion they're convenient, but not essential. They're useful if you're wearing body armor but that's about it.


 
Thanks Mara..that's precisely the argument in relation to wearing body armor. personally I cannot see them being for anything more than a notebook & Pens, a FD and maybe a few sweets..


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jun 30, 2011)

Poccington said:


> But... We don't have ankle pockets.



That's probably a good thing.  They are more useless than the shoulder pockets since they open up and dump everything out if you have to double time it somewhere. LOL


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 30, 2011)

FYI, This is our new shirt.. designed to look good in garrison rather than in the field.

The chest pockets on the new one have been made slightly smaller and more uniform compared to the older version .. And Defence Force Ireland Patch on the Left. It still retains the hook & loop-*less* small pocket on the left side.

The new design is the one on the left and the older one the GEN is wearing..

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dfmagazine/5876696566/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## pardus (Jun 30, 2011)

Notebook and pens in one. Hand sanitizer in the other. Use them all the time.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jun 30, 2011)

I carry IR chemlights and a black sharpie...thats about it in the tactical setting; in garrison not a damn thing...

The velcro/pockets are the product of SOF envy...nothing more.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jun 30, 2011)

Irish said:


> FYI, This is our new shirt.. designed to look good in garrison rather than in the field...



Me think you guys need larger buttons on your thigh pockets...


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 30, 2011)

surgicalcric said:


> I carry IR chemlights and a black sharpie...thats about it in the tactical setting; in garrison not a damn thing...
> 
> The velcro/pockets are the product of SOF envy...nothing more.


 
I agree with the SOF envy.. The problem is most conventional Military's are copying it.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 30, 2011)

surgicalcric said:


> Me think you guys need larger buttons on your thigh pockets...



There  rumour is were getting zips..


----------



## pardus (Jun 30, 2011)

Irish said:


> I agree with the SOF envy.. The problem is most conventional Military's are copying it.



lol and we're about to reduce it on our uniforms.
I hate it.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 30, 2011)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> That's probably a good thing. They are more useless than the shoulder pockets since they open up and dump everything out if you have to double time it somewhere. LOL



But where would you store your reflective belt  if we didn't have ankle pockets? ;)


----------



## The91Bravo (Jun 30, 2011)

pardus said:


> Notebook and pens in one. Hand sanitizer in the other. Use them all the time.



Hand Sanitizer:Noun (read) Pocket Lube for dry sheep

Whatever dude..


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 30, 2011)

pardus said:


> lol and we're about to reduce it on our uniforms.
> *I hate it*.



In that it is going or they are there in the first place?


----------



## The91Bravo (Jun 30, 2011)

Irish said:


> FYI, This is our new shirt.. designed to look good in garrison rather than in the field.
> 
> The chest pockets on the new one have been made slightly smaller and more uniform compared to the older version .. And Defence Force Ireland Patch on the Left. It still retains the hook & loop-*less* small pocket on the left side.
> 
> ...



What the feck are you talking about??  When I open that picture all I see is a dude in pinstripes holding a plaque.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jun 30, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> But where would you store your reflective belt  if we didn't have ankle pockets? ;)



You have to wear those CONUS? I thought it was just combat attire! 

That reminds me, I have to go find one...


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 30, 2011)

The91Bravo said:


> What the feck are you talking about?? When I open that picture all I see is a dude in pinstripes holding a plaque.



This better?
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dfmagazine/5876696566/sizes/m/in/photostream/


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 30, 2011)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> You have to wear those CONUS? I thought it was just combat attire!
> 
> That reminds me, I have to go find one...



:) Only deployed.  I keep my hand sanitizer in one ankle pocket, reflective belt in the other (when deployed).


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 30, 2011)

I am one of those guys who believes in using the pockets.
ID Card/Access badge in the left arm pocket.
Some combination of money/Eagle card/Star card/ROE Card/9-line card in the right pocket., pen in the left leg.
Wallet in the right leg pocket.
M06-Dude you are a Field Grade, get some PFC to carry your belt for ya.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jun 30, 2011)

Irish said:


> This better?
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/dfmagazine/5876696566/sizes/m/in/photostream/



Nope... Are the uniforms you talking about camouflaged?  Because if they are I may just be not able to see because the camo is so awesome.

P.S.  If you change the pic again, I have not made my joke perfectly clear.. ROFL!!!


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 30, 2011)

The91Bravo said:


> Nope... Are the uniforms you talking about camouflaged? Because if they are I may just be not able to see because the camo is so awesome.
> 
> P.S. If you change the pic again, I have not made my joke perfectly clear.. ROFL!!!



Here you go
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dfmagazine/5876696566/sizes/sq/in/photostream/


----------



## The91Bravo (Jun 30, 2011)

Now I can see that... (My eyes are used to looking for really small shit anyway) lol


----------



## shortbrownguy (Jun 30, 2011)

Irish said:


> So the Hook&loop pockets serve little or no tactical importance in regard to carry mission essential equipment?


It's a tactical Copenhagen pouch. Sheesh, where are your priorities:cool:


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 30, 2011)

shortbrownguy said:


> It's a tactical Copenhagen pouch. Sheesh, where are your priorities:cool:


 
LOL, Meh, I've never had one so I don't miss it.:)


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jun 30, 2011)

shortbrownguy said:


> It's a tactical Copenhagen pouch. Sheesh, where are your priorities:cool:



I thought that's what grenade pouches were for. :confused:


----------



## shortbrownguy (Jun 30, 2011)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> I thought that's what grenade pouches were for. :confused:


Nope, I use my grenade pouches for grenades;)


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jun 30, 2011)

Irish said:


> Guys,
> 
> Discussion (albeit ass) on an Irish forum regarding UBAC's Shirts and the fact we got a new issue shirt with no side facing chest pockets and none on the sleeve..I was conveying its a moot point because the US and Brit sleeve pockets are nothing more than Velco for Unit patches..
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what if any equipment do you place in your ACU sleeve pockets?



Great photo. ;)

Good to see Lieutenant General McCann wearing the traditional Cavalry Glengarry. 

The new pockets are better reinforced too. I see that alright that they have gone for the more older style version of straight front shirt pockets and away from the more modern slanted pockets on most other modern bdus.

A strange decision to why they got rid of the pen pocket on the left sleeve.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 30, 2011)

Copenhangen and that is it, with the new fatty army where you can't dip, I keep it Internet ankle pocket now. I wear cool guy Spy(brand name) glasses so they don't fit in the upper pocket without looking like a bag of ass.


----------



## 18C4V (Jun 30, 2011)

Pack of smokes, IR chemlights, and a digital camera (to back up the SSE guys). In garrison, nothing.


----------



## ProPatria (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm also a fan of keeping my dip in a my sleeve pockets, only when deployed though because we don't have the pockets on shirts we wear in Canada.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jun 30, 2011)

Depends what unit I am with and mission. I heard SEAL's put there lip gloss in it


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 30, 2011)

Polar Bear said:


> Depends what unit I am with and mission. I heard SEAL's put there lip gloss in it


...and condoms (to protect barrel gun.. of course..)


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 30, 2011)

notepad, reference cards for calls for fire w/ various assets, pens, alcohol markers in the left shoulder
Right shoulder was my chew pocket... less likely for a cope can to turn into a sweatbomb there.


----------



## Cochise (Jun 30, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Well, since I mostly have a desk job, "mission essential" to me is my sunglasses and two black pens...:) back when I was "tactical" the only ones with pockets on their sleeves were SOF. Maybe someone with some more recent and relevant tactical experience can chime in with what they use the pockets for. In my opinion they're convenient, but not essential. They're useful if you're wearing body armor but that's about it.


 
I only use the shoulder pockets for a quick reference guide and for my notepad.  Gear in the cargo pockets of the trousers bounces around too much when moving quickly and the plate carrier covers the breast pockets.  All the crap in the cargo pockets just makes you look like gear bomb fresh out of boot camp with a couple canteens in  your pockets.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 1, 2011)

While deployed I kept a note pad, casualty card (SOP), and Arabic language cheat sheet in the left pocket. Report cheat cards (9 line, UXO, CAS, ect), with patrol roster and unit freq/contact card in the right. Extra tourniquet and bandage in left cargo (SOP), small E&E zip lock kit (Iraqi cell, small compass/map, grn/red/IR chem light, power bar, 550 cord and cash) and normally a pack of smokes in the right cargo. Never used the ankle pockets…


----------



## fox1371 (Jul 1, 2011)

Our Company mandated that we all had "ZAP" cards...everything about you medically provided you are injured etc.  In addition we would use them for IR chem lights as well.  They dim them down a little so they don't wash out your NVGs at night while on a patrol.  Other then that, smokes and a lighter.  All of my CAS cards etc were in an admin pouch on my vest.  

In garrison I would say they are pretty much useless.  Nothing you can really put in the shoulder pocket that you cant just as easily put in a breast pocket.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 1, 2011)

My civilian winter jackets all have the shoulder pockets. Chap stick, nasal spray, surefire flashlight, lighter


----------



## 18C4V (Jul 2, 2011)

I got a TAD gear civie jacket and in the shoulder pocket, I usually put my small IPOD and my jawbone when I'm just out and about (off duty)


----------



## Arrow 4 (Jul 7, 2011)

I agree, pack of smokes. Hey how come we don't have a smiley face with a cigarette....it's discrimination I say:sick:


----------



## dknob (Jul 7, 2011)

Would carry my objective map and frequency/callsign sheet.


----------



## Headshot (Jul 8, 2011)

Blasting caps


----------



## Muppet (Jul 8, 2011)

Condoms.

F.M.


----------



## pardus (Jul 8, 2011)

Firemedic said:


> Condoms.
> 
> F.M.



Pre DADT being revoked... ballsy.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 8, 2011)

Arrow 4 said:


> I agree, pack of smokes. Hey how come we don't have a smiley face with a cigarette....it's discrimination I say:sick:


----------



## policemedic (Jul 8, 2011)

pardus said:


> Pre DADT being revoked... ballsy.



Like he waited....


----------



## Muppet (Jul 8, 2011)

pardus said:


> Pre DADT being revoked... ballsy.



Now, now, now bro...Just because I was in an infantry unit does not mean I did not seek the female persuasion (I.E.: 3/4 ada female medics while in Saudi). Oh, yea. My comment was in the middle of an 24 hour tour @ the medic unit / 14 runs in the hole. :)

F.M.


----------



## Headshot (Jul 8, 2011)

How about a sewing kit just in case the pocket gets torn off you can sew it back on.


----------



## Nasty (Jul 8, 2011)

Pocket pussy.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 9, 2011)

I probably would not put my equipment in my shirt sleeve pocket  that would just be bragging...  ankle pocket, maybe.... that's more discreet and humble.


----------



## Headshot (Jul 9, 2011)

x SF med said:


> I probably would not put my equipment in my shirt sleeve pocket that would just be bragging... ankle pocket, maybe.... that's more discreet and humble.



I was told your equipment looks like a second belly button.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 9, 2011)

Headshot said:


> I was told your equipment looks like a second belly button.



you're just angry because I got to that line before you did... so shuttup already...


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 9, 2011)

Nasty said:


> Pocket pussy.


Typical Aircrew, afraid to get your hands dirty, unlike the Rangers....


----------



## BearW (Jul 17, 2011)

I keep my silva ranger on a lanyard secured to the chemlight loop R/H side. JFIREs book left side... IR chemlights is a must and a waterproofed ziploc bag of delicious RedMan golden blend. :)


----------

